
Demomyapp.com - Showcase your demo to the world - jamiequint
http://demomyapp.com
======
sharpshoot
Hey thanks, yeah was another i needed this - then lets build it overnight type
sessions. We'll be introducing some awesome features to help create a great
environment for those submitting apps. Look forward to spotting the next
YouTube.

Please blog about this and send it out to other entrepreneurs who might be
helped by this. Look forward to seeing your demos and comments :)

------
timmmah
Jamie (jamiequint), Sumon (sharpshoot) and I(timmmah) put this together over
one all nighter. We were frustrated that there was no place we could show off
puzpix.com to everyone, so we made this. Add your demos! (YouTube Screencast
Required) Start changing the world.

------
Sam_Odio
This is an awesome "I can't believe I haven't thought of that" kind of idea. I
love the RSS feed.

I'm sure you guys will be getting a ton of submissions from desperate
entrepreneurs like myself :)

You might think about implementing some reddit-style voting system, since
you'll probably be getting a lot of self-promoters and the spam that comes
with them.

~~~
jamiequint
Filtering is in the near future (meaning as soon as school work relents) :)

------
yaacovtp
Send out a press release NOW! While you're aiming for a different audience
than vator.tv, you can really leverage the buzz/scandal behind vator.tv and
Bambi Francisco to your advantage and get your site known.

------
Alex3917
Excellent, I absolutely love this. My only suggestion is to trim down the
copy. "A place for hip early-adopters to try the next big thing" (in a larger
font) would be much better.

~~~
sharpshoot
Thanks ALex for the suggestion :)

------
digikid
cool!, why didnt I think of that! Finally , some one came out with the best
way to showcase an new apps , the smart way - from any way, anytime to
everyone!

------
sharpshoot
Servers down right now - will de ding our best to get it back up again as soon
as we can!

~~~
jamiequint
server is up!

------
jamiequint
Timmmah did the awesome design :)

